# Any one collect anything?



## Erik Elvis (Jul 24, 2018)

just wondering. I collect a lot of Star Wars and Japanese robots basically from macross.


----------



## baldegale (Jul 24, 2018)

Erik Elvis said:


> just wondering. I collect a lot of Star Wars and Japanese robots basically from macross.



i collect rocks and shells that i find cool from rivers, streams, and lakes that ive been to and waded through


----------



## teresaf (Jul 24, 2018)

Pffft...animals : /


----------



## baldegale (Jul 24, 2018)

teresaf said:


> Pffft...animals



i 2nd that


----------



## teresaf (Jul 24, 2018)

Poodle figurines but only if they have chains....
Avon Cape cod dishes... But I got all of them. 
Free plants...does that count?


----------



## NewTortEnthusiast (Jul 24, 2018)

I collect rubik's cubes and JFK memorabilia.


----------



## Erik Elvis (Jul 24, 2018)

Cool guys! Keep it coming. I find it interesting what people collect.

I also have a somewhat extensive collection of WW2 German memorabilia. I haven’t collected any of that for about 10 years. It started getting really expensive and the fakes are really good. I got burned once for a $1500 uniform. But I did do pretty well when I placed ads in the paper so in all I’m still ahead.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2018)

Tarantulas. Lots of tarantulas.


----------



## baldegale (Jul 24, 2018)

Tom said:


> Tarantulas. Lots of tarantulas.
> View attachment 246034



out of all the critters ive been scared of and have gotten over tarantulas and scorpions are the two i cant get over.


----------



## Erik Elvis (Jul 24, 2018)

Oooo tarantulas. I had a Mexican red knee. Very skittish and died young. I’m not sure why. Also had a rose hair. Really chilled out I’m guessing was about 15 when it died.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2018)

baldegale said:


> out of all the critters ive been scared of and have gotten over tarantulas and scorpions are the two i cant get over.


Oh! I have scorpions too!


----------



## baldegale (Jul 24, 2018)

Tom said:


> Oh! I have scorpions too!
> View attachment 246035



theyre so cute and cool looking, but the fear of getting stung and hairs thrown at me is what scares me about both of them


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2018)

And roaches. I also have lots of roaches:


----------



## baldegale (Jul 24, 2018)

Tom said:


> And roaches. I also have lots of roaches:
> View attachment 246036



i dig it. i have nothing “creppy crawly” just a snake. i want some frogs and maybe a mantis eventually


----------



## Erik Elvis (Jul 24, 2018)

Jeez Tom you have it all. Ever been bit by a tarantula? That always scared me because those fangs are BIG. The urticating hairs were just annoying.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2018)

baldegale said:


> i dig it. i have nothing “creppy crawly” just a snake. i want some frogs and maybe a mantis eventually


What kind of snake? I'll be getting a unicolor cribo in a couple of months.

Mantids are cool. I love them.


----------



## baldegale (Jul 24, 2018)

Tom said:


> What kind of snake? I'll be getting a unicolor cribo in a couple of months.
> 
> Mantids are cool. I love them.



i have a 1 year old western hognose currently, my next snake purchase (a couple years from now) will either be a ball python morph or a green tree python



heres the GTP that made me fall in love with them


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2018)

Erik Elvis said:


> Jeez Tom you have it all. Ever been bit by a tarantula? That always scared me because those fangs are BIG. The urticating hairs were just annoying.


It hasn't happened yet, but it seems inevitable. I've got around 50 now, and some of them are super fast, aggressive and have "medically significant" venom. And for some species, the speed isn't measured by how fast they can move, we talk about how fast they can teleport. Like this little gem:


These are called "OBT" for orange baboon tarantula. AKA: "orange bitey thing".


----------



## baldegale (Jul 24, 2018)

Tom said:


> It hasn't happened yet, but it seems inevitable. I've got around 50 now, and some of them are super fast, aggressive and have "medically significant" venom. And for some species, the speed isn't measured by how fast they can move, we talk about how fast they can teleport.



do they jump or no? id assume that they do


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2018)

baldegale said:


> do they jump or no? id assume that they do


The arboreal species and some of the old-world species do. The big Brachypelma and Grammostola species generally don't.


----------



## Erik Elvis (Jul 24, 2018)

Tom said:


> It hasn't happened yet, but it seems inevitable. I've got around 50 now, and some of them are super fast, aggressive and have "medically significant" venom. And for some species, the speed isn't measured by how fast they can move, we talk about how fast they can teleport.



I wouldn’t mind picking up another tarantula. They’re actually good pets. Don’t require a lot of care. But I have noticed they have gotten quite a bit more expensive. I think I picked up my 1.5 inch red knee for something like $30 at a reptile show. Good luck finding one for anywhere near that price now.

And no thanks to the jumpers. Yuck.


----------



## baldegale (Jul 24, 2018)

Tom said:


> The arboreal species and some of the old-world species do.



now thatd be a scary sight. they’re beautiful creatures, ill just stick to admiring from afar! hahaha


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2018)

Erik Elvis said:


> I wouldn’t mind picking up another tarantula. They’re actually good pets. Don’t require a lot of care. But I have noticed they have gotten quite a bit more expensive. I think I picked up my 1.5 inch red knee for something like $30 at a reptile show. Good luck finding one for anywhere near that price now.
> 
> And no thanks to the jumpers. Yuck.


Just depends on the species and size. Some can be had for under $10. Others are $600 plus for a sling. The Mexican red knees are more expensive now because importation stopped and only captive bred ones are available now. They grow very slowly and take many years to mature and breed, so they cost more. They are also a very attractive, docile and desirable species. Supply and demand.


----------



## baldegale (Jul 24, 2018)

Tom said:


> Just depends on the species and size. Some can be had for under $10. Others are $600 plus for a sling. The Mexican red knees are more expensive now because importation stopped and only captive bred ones are available now. They grow very slowly and take many years to mature and breed, so they cost more. They are also a very attractive, docile and desirable species. Supply and demand.



the opposite thing has happened to ball pythons, albino BPs like 10-12 years ago were like $1.2k and now you can get them for $150-$200. theres so many new morphs constantly and so many breeders that the market is becoming saturated and people are lowering prices


----------



## Erik Elvis (Jul 24, 2018)

Now please don’t get offended. It’s history. This helmets 70+ years old. I find it so amazing to own a piece of history like this.


----------



## baldegale (Jul 24, 2018)

Erik Elvis said:


> Now please don’t get offended. It’s history. This helmets 70+ years old. I find it so amazing to own a piece of history like this.
> View attachment 246042



i lived in my grandpas house after he passed away and he had some old WW2 memorabilia that he brought back from the war. i remember the lightswitch cover going down into the basement was a cast iron piece that he brought back and it had the bird carrying the swastika, i never realized it until the day we moved out


----------



## Erik Elvis (Jul 24, 2018)

baldegale said:


> i lived in my grandpas house after he passed away and he had some old WW2 memorabilia that he brought back from the war. i remember the lightswitch cover going down into the basement was a cast iron piece that he brought back and it had the bird carrying the swastika, i never realized it until the day we moved out



That’s cool. I’d love to collect again but it’s a minefield of fakes. You have to put a lot of time and effort in to be confident in what’s real.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2018)

Erik Elvis said:


> Now please don’t get offended. It’s history. This helmets 70+ years old. I find it so amazing to own a piece of history like this.



No one should be offended by a piece of history. It was an astounding and monumental time in human history. We need to study and remember the atrocities that occurred so that they are never repeated again. Pretending it didn't happen and hiding the signs of it helps no one. We kicked Nazi a$$ in that war. It came at a terrible price, but true evil was defeated. That helmet serves as a reminder of what was, what we accomplished and what should never be allowed to happen again.


----------



## Erik Elvis (Jul 24, 2018)

Here’s about a 1/3 of my toy collection. It’s a mess in that room as I’m doing floors in the adjoining room. I really want to cut down on what I display but finding the boxes for everything I have put would be a pain in the arse


----------



## Erik Elvis (Jul 24, 2018)

Tom said:


> No one should be offended by a piece of history. It was an astounding and monumental time in human history. We need to study and remember the atrocities that occurred so that they are never repeated again. Pretending it didn't happen and hiding the signs of it helps no one. We kicked Nazi a$$ in that war. It came at a terrible price, but true evil was defeated. That helmet serves as a reminder of what was, what we accomplished and what should never be allowed to happen again.



Thanks Tom. I am astounded by people who want to destroy historical items. And collecting German stuff is fun. Everything they did was so elaborate. If you collect one Japanese uniform you basically have them all. And no way we would have won that war without Russia losing 20+million.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Besides turtles I collect different Minerals and Crystals. I've got a decent size collection of almost anything you can think of from common to rare.


----------



## baldegale (Jul 24, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Besides turtles I collect different Minerals and Crystals. I've got a decent size collection of almost anything you can think of from common to rare.
> View attachment 246044
> View attachment 246045
> View attachment 246046
> View attachment 246047



have any agate?


----------



## Erik Elvis (Jul 24, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Besides turtles I collect different Minerals and Crystals. I've got a decent size collection of almost anything you can think of from common to rare]



Pretty cool. Would make good accent pieces when decorating. Depending on how expensive they are of course.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 24, 2018)

baldegale said:


> have any agate?


Ya lots of polished and geodes


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 24, 2018)

If I own more than one of any one item, I have a collection! I have a bedroom dedicated to books, a bedroom dedicated to dolls, a tea pot collection, a coin collection, a stamp collection, a 78 rpm record collection. I have DVD seasons 1 through 6 of Wagon Train and buy the next season as money becomes available. I have all the DVD seasons of the Virginian. I have all the DVD seasons of Soap. Because of my turtle and tortoise rescue "hobby" I have quite the collection of used aquariums, lights, heaters, etc. I have a collection of scrap lumber. I have a very nice collection of cacti and succulents.

I'm sure there's more, but my brain is exhausted at the moment.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jul 24, 2018)

I have a collection of things I think are cool it's all over the place not focused at all haha


----------



## Erik Elvis (Jul 24, 2018)

Well I encourage to post pics!


----------



## baldegale (Jul 24, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> If I own more than one of any one item, I have a collection! I have a bedroom dedicated to books, a bedroom dedicated to dolls, a tea pot collection, a coin collection, a stamp collection, a 78 rpm record collection. I have DVD seasons 1 through 6 of Wagon Train and buy the next season as money becomes available. I have all the DVD seasons of the Virginian. I have all the DVD seasons of Soap. Because of my turtle and tortoise rescue "hobby" I have quite the collection of used aquariums, lights, heaters, etc. I have a collection of scrap lumber. I have a very nice collection of cacti and succulents.
> 
> I'm sure there's more, but my brain is exhausted at the moment.



if youre feeling generous feel free to send some aquarium supplies my way [emoji6] im just getting in to the hobby hahahah!


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jul 24, 2018)

Thimbles, just to give my kids one more thing to throw away when I die. Nobody is going to want them.


----------



## Taylor T. (Jul 24, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Besides turtles I collect different Minerals and Crystals. I've got a decent size collection of almost anything you can think of from common to rare.
> View attachment 246044
> View attachment 246045
> View attachment 246046
> View attachment 246047


Have you tried growing copper sulfate or copper acetate crystals?


----------



## Erik Elvis (Jul 24, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Thimbles, just to give my kids one more thing to throw away when I die. Nobody is going to want them.


Haha that’s prob the case with most things we collect.


----------



## Taylor T. (Jul 24, 2018)

I guess you could say I collect models. Here's a thread where I posted a few of them:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/ship-models-i-have-built.164429/


----------



## Erik Elvis (Jul 24, 2018)

Taylor T. said:


> I guess you could say I collect models. Here's a thread where I posted a few of them:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/ship-models-i-have-built.164429/


Very cool. I wish I was good at modeling. It looks like you are. I find it kinda sad that those poor battleships were all but obsolete by WW2. The Bismarck went out once and was done for. And it’s sister ship sat in a Norwegian fiord and did virtually nothing before she was sunk.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Taylor T. said:


> Have you tried growing copper sulfate or copper acetate crystals?


No never tried that but I'm going to now!


----------



## Taylor T. (Jul 24, 2018)

Erik Elvis said:


> Very cool. I wish I was good at modeling. It looks like you are. I find it kinda sad that those poor battleships were all but obsolete by WW2. The Bismarck went out once and was done for. And it’s sister ship sat in a Norwegian fiord and did virtually nothing before she was sunk.


There are still quite a few ships that you can visit in museum form, which I highly recommend. I've personally been able to visit the USS Massachusetts, the USS Lionfish, and the USS Salem. They are pretty incredible to see in person. Photos do not capture the sheer size of them.

If you want to start modeling, I would recommend starting with a plane or a tank (I started with a 1/48 B-25 bomber) as they do not have as many tiny pieces to break or lose. Just give it a go if you are interested. The startup cost is pretty low, maybe $15 for the model, and then a few bucks for paint and paintbrushes.


----------



## Erik Elvis (Jul 24, 2018)

I’d love to go see a couple battleships. It’s amazing we built these massive floating guns. I do want to see the u-boat in Chicago. It’s on my bucket list. I’d imagine that thing is priceless


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 24, 2018)

I collect old motorcycles and parts.
Unfortunately I don't have the room I need in my 1 car garage.


----------



## Erik Elvis (Jul 24, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I collect old motorcycles and parts.
> Unfortunately I don't have the room I need in my 1 car garage.


I have a 2011 Harley ultra limited. Don’t ride it much anymore. I’m thinking of getting rid of it to get a 2012/13 corvette


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 24, 2018)

I shamefully collect kitchen gadgets lol it’s my happy place!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 24, 2018)

baldegale said:


> if youre feeling generous feel free to send some aquarium supplies my way [emoji6] im just getting in to the hobby hahahah!


Come and get 'em!


----------



## baldegale (Jul 24, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Come and get 'em!



im gonna fly to cali just for a heater and a light [emoji6]


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 24, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Besides turtles I collect different Minerals and Crystals. I've got a decent size collection of almost anything you can think of from common to rare.
> View attachment 246044
> View attachment 246045
> View attachment 246046
> View attachment 246047


You may be able to help me. Do you know what this is ?

I picked this up a couple days ago for my grand daughter in Colorado that has a nice rock collection.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> You may be able to help me. Do you know what this is ?
> View attachment 246094
> I picked this up a couple days ago for my grand daughter in Colorado that has a nice rock collection.


Thats is Amethyst. Colorado is known for a lot of crystals. Here's one of mine


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> You may be able to help me. Do you know what this is ?
> View attachment 246094
> I picked this up a couple days ago for my grand daughter in Colorado that has a nice rock collection.


If you soak it in a bucket of Oxalic acid mixed with water for about 24hrs some of that orange stain around the base will come off. You can get it at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 24, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> If you soak it in a bucket of Oxalic acid mixed with water for about 24hrs some of that orange stain around the base will come off. You can get it at Wal-Mart.


Thanks for the info, would that acid affect the train ? I'm not 100% sure but i believe it's pewter.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 25, 2018)

Erik Elvis said:


> Well I encourage to post pics!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 25, 2018)

baldegale said:


> im gonna fly to cali just for a heater and a light [emoji6]


And a visit to your favorite moderator for the "tour."!!!!


----------



## no one (Jul 25, 2018)

I collect books. I used to work in a bookstore. Before (my) bookstore had to close, because of the internet. Love "reading" from since before I even could read a letter. Lol 
But as I get older, my collection changes. Some books don't fit me anymore. So I give them away. I don't like to own a lot of stuff. 
Oh, I do like to collect nice pictures of Tortoises. My husband prints them for me on paper sometimes.

But most of all I collect Moments... My favourite part of the day is giving my Tortoises a bath. Every day... *smile*


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 25, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Thanks for the info, would that acid affect the train ? I'm not 100% sure but i believe it's pewter.


I don't think so. Its used to clean many things. They use it to clean silver china so I think it be fine.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 25, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I don't think so. Its used to clean many things. They use it to clean silver china so I think it be fine.


But he doesn't have to submerge the whole unit. Just sit it in the solution up to the top of the discoloration. ???


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jul 25, 2018)

As of this year, I now collect orchids. Just getting my collection started with a whopping 5 phalaenopsis orchids


----------



## Melis (Jul 25, 2018)

*debora* said:


> I collect books. I used to work in a bookstore. Before (my) bookstore had to close, because of the internet. Love "reading" from since before I even could read a letter. Lol
> But as I get older, my collection changes. Some books don't fit me anymore. So I give them away. I don't like to own a lot of stuff.
> Oh, I do like to collect nice pictures of Tortoises. My husband prints them for me on paper sometimes.
> 
> But most of all I collect Moments... My favourite part of the day is giving my Tortoises a bath. Every day... *smile*


Do you reread your books? I love to read as well. The rolls that can reread books always amaze me. I also can’t rewatch movies unless it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Melis (Jul 25, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> As of this year, I now collect orchids. Just getting my collection started with a whopping 5 phalaenopsis orchids


Pics please! They are my favorite but I am a serial orchid killer. Lol.


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jul 25, 2018)

Melis said:


> Pics please! They are my favorite but I am a serial orchid killer. Lol.


I happen to have some pics from when they were in bloom. Except for one which I forgot to take a pic of lol.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 25, 2018)

Over the years I have collected many different items. I started collecting coins when silver coins were still in circulation and still have most of them. They are for the kids and grand kids.I bought my first antique piece of furniture in 1967 and still look for good buys.I have chairs and a Civil War era love seat, a couple old beds, one brass and one rope bed. Drop leaf tables, clocks, treadle sewing machines and some of the early electric machines, clocks, 2 early 1900s matching book cases with leaded glass doors.found the first one in 1975 and the second one last year. Old magazines comic books, baseball, football,garbage pail kids and ET cards.firearms from black powder to modern and ammo. My favorite things to collect are old tools especially plumbers tools from the time when pipes were made of lead. My best find was when at an auction they had a piece of furniture marked as a buffet but it wasn't a buffet it was a court cupboard, I didn't know how old it was just knew it was old and not a buffet. No one else was really interested in it so i got it at a great price and after some research found it's from the 1600s. I also collect old screws, hinges, wheels, knobs,drawer pulls, keys, old growth wood pieces,and just about anything that may be used to repair an antique at a later date.There is more but that's enough, Yes I will collect anything.


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jul 25, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 246174
> View attachment 246175
> View attachment 246176
> View attachment 246177
> ...


Your pinwheel quilt is beautiful.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jul 25, 2018)

Erik Elvis said:


> Well I encourage to post pics!


----------



## beave (Jul 26, 2018)

Socks, over 150 pairs of different socks. Also strange looks from strangers.


----------



## no one (Jul 31, 2018)

Melis said:


> Do you reread your books? I love to read as well. The rolls that can reread books always amaze me. I also can’t rewatch movies unless it is one of my favorites.



Yes, I reread some of my books. Maybe a few years later. But I reread the beautiful ones. But not all the books I read are good enough to reread though. And some books I start to read, but I don't even finish them. 
And I use to have a habit of reading a few different books at one time. Lol 
At the moment I am reading a book by a Dutch writer who has Aspergers. But diagnosed when she was an adult. Hard to read for me.


----------



## no one (Jul 31, 2018)

Now that I don't longer work in the Bookstore, I go to the Libary more often. And when I really love a book, I will buy it for myself when I have the money to spend.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 31, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Your pinwheel quilt is beautiful.


Thank you. My Gramma made it. I'm afraid it's pretty dilapidated and worn in many spots. But that room doesn't usually have any visitors, so the quilt is safe.


----------



## no one (Jul 31, 2018)

*debora* said:


> Yes, I reread some of my books. Maybe a few years later. But I reread the beautiful ones. But not all the books I read are good enough to reread though. And some books I start to read, but I don't even finish them.
> And I use to have a habit of reading a few different books at one time. Lol
> At the moment I am reading a book by a Dutch writer who has Aspergers. But diagnosed when she was an adult. Hard to read for me.



That can be read wrong, Lol. It is not a hard read, it is hard because the subject comes close to me.


----------



## no one (Jul 31, 2018)

Mind you, I am smarter in my own language. Lol


----------



## Baldy Aeschylus (Jul 31, 2018)

Erik Elvis said:


> Now please don’t get offended. It’s history. This helmets 70+ years old. I find it so amazing to own a piece of history like this.
> View attachment 246042


You need a motorcycle with a side car to drive around with that helmet.


----------



## Neal (Jul 31, 2018)

Video games. 

I'm just starting to get back into it now, but anything NES and forward is gold to me.


----------



## Melis (Jul 31, 2018)

*debora* said:


> Mind you, I am smarter in my own language. Lol


What language do you speak?


----------



## no one (Jul 31, 2018)

Dutch, I am from the Netherlands. Sometimes it is hard to form a good, logical sentence in English.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 31, 2018)

*debora* said:


> Dutch, I am from the Netherlands. Sometimes it is hard to form a good, logical sentence in English.


Definitely! Just take a look at some of the posts made by English speaking members!


----------



## no one (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Definitely! Just take a look at some of the posts made by English speaking members!



Thank you Yvonne, you made me laugh!


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 31, 2018)

I have some XO (Extra Old) Cognac.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 31, 2018)

Taylor T. said:


> I guess you could say I collect models. Here's a thread where I posted a few of them:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/ship-models-i-have-built.164429/


When I clicked on your link I half hoped to see anorexic women in minimal clothes. But ship models are cool. I used to build planes you could fly outa balsa wood and tissue paper, I never flew any of them, they all git crushed in a move one time. If you move frequently collecting anything is rough.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 31, 2018)

*debora* said:


> Dutch, I am from the Netherlands. Sometimes it is hard to form a good, logical sentence in English.


The bane of many native English speakers as well.


----------



## Taylor T. (Jul 31, 2018)

Will said:


> When I clicked on your link I half hoped to see anorexic women in minimal clothes. But ship models are cool. I used to build planes you could fly outa balsa wood and tissue paper, I never flew any of them, they all git crushed in a move one time. If you move frequently collecting anything is rough.


I build model airplanes too! Not out of balsa though, I just make them out of foamboard you can get in big sheets from the dollar tree. (I build them for flight performance more than looks) You can find a few of the planes I've built in this thread if you are interested:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-projects.166496/


----------



## Melis (Jul 31, 2018)

*debora* said:


> Dutch, I am from the Netherlands. Sometimes it is hard to form a good, logical sentence in English.


I had no idea!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 4, 2018)

Aside from a variety of species of tortoise, I collect plushies of my second favorite animal...the moose!


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Aug 7, 2018)

I collect horses, like little figurine horses, because they are my motivation to go to and get through vet school. Plus rocks from all the cool places I go, and any cool things that I do!!


----------



## Markg6 (Aug 12, 2018)

Books are my longest standing collection. Firearms would be my second. And at this rate dogs and kids also.


----------

